# 6 of Graham Wylie's top horses



## minesadouble (5 August 2011)

Removed from Howard Johnson and sent to Paul Nicholls. Good!!


----------



## Merry Crisis (5 August 2011)

minesadouble said:



			Removed from Howard Johnson and sent to Paul Nicholls. Good!!
		
Click to expand...

I dont think that it will be long before the entire yard is removed. Having said that, I am not sure of GW innocence in the matter either.


----------



## EAST KENT (5 August 2011)

Think I would have thought much more of him if he`d stayed loyal in adversity. He and Andrea are very "hands on" owners, who knows,winning may have been all consuming.


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 August 2011)

No one knows. but there is no doubt it is just plain stupid to try to swing things in your favour  by illegal means [allegedly]


----------



## dingle12 (5 August 2011)

Whats happened?


----------



## Merry Crisis (5 August 2011)

It will be interesting to see how GW's horses do when he doesnt own the trainer.


----------



## Whoopit (5 August 2011)

dingle12 said:



			Whats happened?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 August 2011)

If anyone sends horses to Paul Nicholls they are bound to improve.


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 August 2011)

dingle12 said:



			Whats happened?
		
Click to expand...

The trainer was hauled up in front of the BHA for running a horse which had had a neurectomy also steroids in some others, I think he pleaded not guilty, but it seems he will have a rough time ahead.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 August 2011)

Looking at things I can't see how JHJ can avoid having his licence to train revoked. IMO the Wylie's have done the sensible thing and removed their horses in time for them to start a full seasons training with another trainer.


----------



## Merry Crisis (5 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			If anyone sends horses to Paul Nicholls they are bound to improve.
		
Click to expand...

I agree in a way MrsD, but PN's yard is very big and I think a lot of horses are on the back boiler. He has VERY good owners, I think GW will have to compete with them. Sometimes its better to be the only one in a small sea, rather than one of many in an ocean!


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 August 2011)

I dont think Graham Wylie is expecting a happy outcome for Howard Johnson either wise he would have moved them some where local where they could soon be moved back.

I dont think PN is going to be overawed either by GW horses which are not of the same calibre as he has at his yard.

Totally different tack but what about Kauto Stone who is Kauto Stars half brother for the season ahead, how exciting that promises to be. Has had a very similar prep as Long Run and could be even better.


----------



## Miss L Toe (6 August 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			I

Totally different tack but what about Kauto Stone who is Kauto Stars half brother for the season ahead, how exciting that promises to be. Has had a very similar prep as Long Run and could be even better.
		
Click to expand...

Historically, the half brothers of good horses cost a lot of money which then takes a long time to make back, and with so many difficulties in training, I would not be taking short odds on the Gold Cup in 2015, nevertheless, very difficult not to have high hopes.


----------



## Little Squirrel (6 August 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Historically, the half brothers of good horses cost a lot of money which then takes a long time to make back, and with so many difficulties in training, I would not be taking short odds on the Gold Cup in 2015, nevertheless, very difficult not to have high hopes.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I used to ride out Kauto Relko and didn't think much of him, either to look at or to ride, he didin't have the best brain either. There was so much hype surrounding him when he arrived but he was just dissapointing.

Hopefully Kauto Stone will follow in his more famous siblings hoofprints, but horses are funny things.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 August 2011)

Kauto Stone already has very good winning form in France and has won more or less the same races as Long Run.

I remember Denmans half brother Silverlea or something similar who couldnt walk in Denmans shadow.


----------



## Clarew22 (6 August 2011)

From the article I read it sounded more that GW had moved them because the outcome of the hearing could mean HJ would not be able to train, not that he is moving them because of what his trainer is accused of doing


----------



## Merry Crisis (6 August 2011)

Clarew22 said:



			From the article I read it sounded more that GW had moved them because the outcome of the hearing could mean HJ would not be able to train, not that he is moving them because of what his trainer is accused of doing 

Click to expand...

I am sure that is the case. I dont think that he is moving them on moral grounds, as I am sure he was well aware of what was going on.


----------



## snaptie (6 August 2011)

lionman said:



			I am sure that is the case. I dont think that he is moving them on moral grounds, as I am sure he was well aware of what was going on.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, the Wylie's would have been well aware of the op on poor Striking Article as they obviously have to cover the costs incurred. Bit of unpleasant business from both owners and trainer alike.


----------



## Caledonia (6 August 2011)

JHJ should be struck off for life for running a de-nerved horse. The jockeys that rode him after the op are just lucky that the leg didn't go where they'd have been badly hurt or killed. Thankfully for Peter Buchanan, the leg went on the flat between fences. 

The only reason he was even caught, is because it happened at Musselburgh, where they routinely take the limbs from dead horses who have suffered catastrophic injuries for research.

Ignorant trainer didn't even know that. 

At least some of his wrongdoings have come to light.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 August 2011)

Caledonia said:



			JHJ should be struck off for life for running a de-nerved horse. The jockeys that rode him after the op are just lucky that the leg didn't go where they'd have been badly hurt or killed. Thankfully for Peter Buchanan, the leg went on the flat between fences. 

The only reason he was even caught, is because it happened at Musselburgh, where they routinely take the limbs from dead horses who have suffered catastrophic injuries for research.

Ignorant trainer didn't even know that. 

At least some of his wrongdoings have come to light.
		
Click to expand...

Its a crying shame every racecourse in the country dosnt do this, whose to say he hasnt done it before and never been caught.

Also I dont think it would be unreasonable for all his horses to be tested to see if indeed they had had the same op.

I for one would ban him for life if found guilty.


----------

